# Bucket seats



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

Are 66,67,68 Bucket seats all the same? I have been offered the 66,67 seats. I would be puttung them in a 68. It has the pearl interior. As far as I know 69-72 have headrests and I cant get the pearl color and pattern to fit for these seats. Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

SWOOSH, if they are 67's you are good 7's and 8's are the same.. 67's had a upgrade the 66's didn't have. Good Luck hope they are 7's...Les


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'66 seats don't latch. The '67-up seats have the safety latch, which is a good thing.


----------



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

The seats turn out to be 66's. Thanks! for your comments guys. It really saves time to get help from experts instead of wandering around the internet reading article after article just to find out (that didn't answer anything) or (that guy doesn't know jack).


----------



## steelrat (Nov 8, 2011)

I have these in a Nova, have has some good offers on them, not sure what is reasonable.They are in very good condition, Drivers has 1 seam has split and 1 small tear. They are firm, solid and everything works on them, - release button, tip forward etc. I think they are 68 GTO/Lemans seats. What are they worth?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes they are 68's. Look good in your car. Driver side would need to be recovered which means it will end not matching the other side that will. So any where in the 150 to 300 range is what I'm guessing. What have you been offered and be sure you can replace them if you do it...LES..:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Out here in CA, they'd be $400 to $800 for the pair. I screwed up and passed up a nice set of black '67 buckets at Bakersfield 2 years ago for $250. I didn't need them, but still.....I've been kicking myself ever since. Yes, be sure you can replace them with something similar for a reasonable price if you decide to sell. Me, I'd trade them for some Nova seats!!


----------

